# Kommunikation zur S7 mit VS / VB.Net oder C#



## trolly70 (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute eine S7- Kommunikationslibrary für C# und VB.Net gefunden. 
http://www.indi-an.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&catid=2&Itemid=69
Scheint einen guten Eindruck zu machen.   Es werden Beispiele mit ausgeliefert, die sehr einfach einzubinden waren. Auch der Preis scheint ok zu sein. Also anschauen lohnt sich.
Trolly70


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Oktober 2009)

trolly70 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute eine S7- Kommunikationslibrary für C# und VB.Net gefunden.
> ...
> Trolly70



Dein "Fund" in Ehren, aber solche offensichtlichen Werbebeiträge sind hier 
im  Forum außer *hier* weder erwünscht noch üblich.

Sonst kommt noch das große Bleichgesicht und  dann Du benötigst einen 
Termin beim Medizinmann ...


----------



## trolly70 (31 Oktober 2009)

Oh sorry,
das wusste ich nicht, die Kategorie kannte ich auch nicht, alles klar. Sorry.

Gruß Trolly70


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

der fairnesshalber, um die werbung zu entschärfen:

399 glocken vs. umme/open source/*libnodave* ... da fällt mir die entscheidung sichtlich schwer ^^


----------



## bike (31 Oktober 2009)

Also so eine rote Seite kann das was sein?
Dachte zur Zeit ist schwarz/gelb angesagt 


bike


----------



## hans_meiser (31 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 399 glocken vs. umme/open source/*libnodave* ... da fällt mir die entscheidung sichtlich schwer ^^



Prinzipiell und aus Überzeugung muss ich Dir jetzt da wiedersprechen. Das ist das gleiche wie mit Open Office und MS Office. Oder Linux und Windows. 
Open Source und Software zum Nulltarif hat gewiss seine Daseinsberechtigung und ist auch wichtig. 
Ich glaube aber nicht, das Open Source und kommerzielle Software im direkten Konkurenzkampf stehen. 
Alles hat seine Berechtigung zu seinem Zweck, und so ist es auch mit Libnodave. 
Ich setze die Library für bestimmte Zwecke gerne ein (ich schätze Libnodave und seinen Entwickler sehr), so wie ich privat auch gerne Open Office benutze. Wenn es aber um 
industrielle Nutzung geht (und da bewegen wir uns hier doch meistens), bestimmte Reaktionszeiten im Fehlerfall einzuhalten geht, oder ich professionellen Support zeitnah brauche, dann kostet das eben Geld (und das Budget steht meistens auch zur Verfügung und wird kalkuliert). 
Ist übrigens auch bei vielen OS-Anbietern nicht kostenlos sondern es kostet richtig. Und auch unser Kunde, der viel Geld für seine von uns zu entwickelnde Software zahlt, erwartet von uns, dass wir nur Software einsetzen die diesen Anforderungen entspricht. 
Wie gesagt, das soll Libnodave nicht abwerten, aber es ärgert mich, wenn es so immer so herausstellt wird, als ob man bei OS immer die gleiche Leistung zum Nulltarif bekommt.

gruss Hans_Meiser


----------



## bike (1 November 2009)

hans_meiser schrieb:


> Prinzipiell und aus Überzeugung muss ich Dir jetzt da wiedersprechen. Das ist das gleiche wie mit Open Office und MS Office. Oder Linux und Windows.
> Open Source und Software zum Nulltarif hat gewiss seine Daseinsberechtigung und ist auch wichtig.


Open Source heisst nicht alles ist kostenlos.



hans_meiser schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, das Open Source und kommerzielle Software im direkten Konkurenzkampf stehen.


Möchte OS nicht und daher versteh ich nicht was dich stört. 
Mich stört, dass es Closed Source für viel Geld gibt, die dann den Zusagen und Versprechungen nicht entspricht.




hans_meiser schrieb:


> oder ich professionellen Support zeitnah brauche, dann kostet das eben Geld (und das Budget steht meistens auch zur Verfügung und wird kalkuliert).


Hast du einmal bei Störung zeitnah(welch tolles Wort, ich weiss bis heute nicht wann ich dann eine Reaktion bekomme) von bigS eine Antwort erhalten?



hans_meiser schrieb:


> dass wir nur Software einsetzen die diesen Anforderungen entspricht.
> Wie gesagt, das soll Libnodave nicht abwerten, aber es ärgert mich, wenn es so immer so herausstellt wird, als ob man bei OS immer die gleiche Leistung zum Nulltarif bekommt.
> 
> gruss Hans_Meiser



Stimmt, es liegt an dem Lieferanten bzw Entwickler abzuschätzen welche Probleme mit CS oder OS entstehen können. 
Zur Erklärung fällt mir immer wieder ein Fall von uns ein. M$ hat ein neues Update zur Verfügung gestellt, der Kunde, da ja M$gläubig, spielte das ein und am nächsten Tag sass einer von uns im Flieger nach Mexico, da die Produktion bei VW stand. Soviel und auch meine Meinung zu closed Source, bezahlen und Service.


bike

P.S: Man kann keinem Kunden verbieten Updates einzuspielen. Auch nach Updates ist man nicht komplett aus der Haftung, egal wie alt die Anlage ist.


----------



## hans_meiser (1 November 2009)

Hallo Bike,
Stimmt nicht ganz, aber geschenkt, wir brauchen das jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen.
Das ist ein altes Thema und das sollte jeder für sich selbst einschätzen. 

Übrigens, warum fliegst Du dafür gleich nach Mexico. Gibt es bei VW keine Fernwartung? 
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass gerade bei VW höchste Ansprüche auf die eingesetzte Software gelegt wird. Da musst du erstmal ein ziemlich langes Prozedere durchlaufen, bevor du da Software an den Mann (Konzern) bringst. 
Da musst du erstmal im Systemkonzept alle einzusetzenden Komponenten aufzählen und für alle Komponenten auch jahrelang geradestehen. Gerade wenn es um Verfügbarkeit und langjährigen Support geht, und besonders wenn es im Produktionsbereich ist. Deshalb hast deine Firma bestimmt auch einen (lukrativen) Supportvertrag welcher mit  Kosten verbunden ist.
Und siehst Du, ein OS-Entwickler der (rein theoretisch) nach Feierabend etwas programmiert wäre bestimmt nicht auf eigene Kosten nach Mexiko geflogen wenn es sich um einen eigenen Fehler handelt. Deshalb hat VW auch dich beauftragt etwas zu liefern und sich nicht etwas auf dem OS-Markt besorgt (gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es etwas vergleichbares gäbe). Damit hast du Dir direkt selbst wiedersprochen.

Aber egal jetzt habe ich schon mehr geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte, 
ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag....
hans_meiser


----------



## bike (1 November 2009)

hans_meiser schrieb:


> und sich nicht etwas auf dem OS-Markt besorgt (gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es etwas vergleichbares gäbe). Damit hast du Dir direkt selbst wiedersprochen.



Sorry es war CS, von M$, bigS und Borland, keine OS.
Wir haben da zweimal bezahlt, einmal Lizenzen und das zeitemal für den Flug.

Aber lass gut sein, wer sagt CS ist immer besser und bietet immer guten Support, der darf seinen Glauben gern behalten.


bike


----------



## zotos (1 November 2009)

Man sollte den Thread vielleicht aufspalten (Kommunikation mit S7 / OS vs. CS)

Zum zweiten Thema (also Open Source vs. Closed Source):
Man kann das überhaupt nicht verallgemeinern. Es kommt immer auf den Einzellfall und die Anwendung an. 

Beispiel:
Wenn man Software fürs Internet braucht z.B. ein CMS (Content-Management-System) gibt es sowohl OS als auch CS Lösungen. Die Opensource Anwendungen haben hier eine große Vormachtsstellung und bieten eine offene Plattform. Ich kann bei Joomla/Typ03/usw. auf Erweiterungen von sehr vielen anbietern zurückgreifen und habe auch die Möglichkeit Veränderungen vorzunehmen an stellen wo CS eben geschlossen ist und bleibt. Obwohl die OS Systeme frei verfügbar sind, verdienen damit eine Menge Leute ihr Geld. Wenn man Support braucht kann man diesen von vielen unterschiedlichen Firmen bekommen und ist nicht abhängig von einer Firma die CS anbietet (was machen wenn die zu macht?).


----------



## hans_meiser (1 November 2009)

@bike


bike schrieb:


> Aber lass gut sein, wer sagt CS ist immer besser und bietet immer guten Support, der darf seinen Glauben gern behalten.



Da drehst du mir das Wort im Munde herum!
Ich habe nie behauptet, das CS besser als OS ist,und auch nicht das CS immer guten Support bereitstellt.

Sondern ich habe 2 Beiträger vorher geschrieben, dass alles seine Daseinsberechtigung hat, CS wie OS. Alles eben nur zu seinem Zweck und zu seiner Zeit. Das was du da über mich behauptest ist nicht zutreffend. Die Welt ist nicht nur schwarz und weiss.

@Zotos
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, etwas anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Dafür ein "Danke".
Aber die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon in anderen Foren gemacht, wenn man Open Source nicht immer über kommerzielle Software stellt und auch nur geringste Abstriche macht ist man immer unpopulär. Es scheint so zu sein, als wenn man in ein Wespennest sticht. Warum auch immer. Das scheint hier nicht anders zu sein.

Mahlzeit
hans_meiser


----------



## trolly70 (1 November 2009)

Upps, ich dachte dieser Thread ist schon lange erledigt.
Da habe ich ja was verzapft.


----------

